# My new G4003G



## raven7usa (Nov 4, 2014)

Just a couple of pics for now. More to come later.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you! So they only screwed up the pics, not the lathe. Good to know.


----------



## Chip (Nov 4, 2014)

Sweet! More pics? :thumbsup:

From my noob perspective it looks like Grizzly is really doing a nice job on this particular model lathe for the money. I looked up the published tolerance specs yesterday and was a bit surprised.

It's also good to know that the G4003G has been in production for several years. Should help to work the bugs out.


----------



## Falcon67 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice. Like the protractor scale on the compound - nice touch.  It's amazing how close all these "12x36" class machines are in appearance, and the subtle details that are different between the Griz, PM, Enco, etc.  Like the protractor scale, compound feed dial, gear box vs dials, etc.


----------



## drs23 (Nov 4, 2014)

I love mine and have from day 1. My motor did die but was replaced and it was a little different but the head electrical tech gave me his direct line so I could get right through with no hassle. It's back to working like a dream. It's certainly capable of more accurate work than I am at this point. But I'm getting there. It's a lotta machine for the buck.


----------



## fastback (Nov 4, 2014)

Impressive looking machine, wish you all the luck with it.

Paul


----------



## coolidge (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats! Yet another forum member joins the G4003G club!


----------



## drs23 (Nov 4, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Congrats! Yet another forum member joins the G4003G club!



Yea, +1!


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 6, 2014)

Progress report. Got the lathe on the stands and in place, spindle break-in done, quick TRI check of 3 jaw chuck on a printer rod about 2" out is .0005. Tomorrow is the leveling with a borrowed Starrett Master Precision level #199 That should have me chasing my tail. Am I correct in assuming the the tool post holder is a BXA? My tool holders for the old Atlas must be AXA as they are series 100 and don't fit the Grizzly. So then the G4003G would use the 200 series?


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 6, 2014)

It 'should' be the 200 series.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 6, 2014)

raven7usa said:


> Progress report. Got the lathe on the stands and in place, spindle break-in done, quick TRI check of 3 jaw chuck on a printer rod about 2" out is .0005. Tomorrow is the leveling with a borrowed Starrett Master Precision level #199 That should have me chasing my tail. *Am I correct in assuming the the tool post holder is a BXA?* My tool holders for the old Atlas must be AXA as they are series 100 and don't fit the Grizzly. *So then the G4003G would use the 200 series*?



Correct.


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 7, 2014)

Question: My handle for the QCTP is positioned right over the dovetail making it impossible to use one side of the tool post. Do you have any fixes other than unscrew the handle, insert tool holder, then screw handle back in?


----------



## sawlog (Nov 7, 2014)

I had the same problem with my QC tool post. You can unscrew the top with the acme thread and keep restarting the thread until you get the handle in the proper position


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 7, 2014)

My G4003G will lock in multiple positions going around.
 Dave


----------



## Shopdawg (Nov 9, 2014)

I have a G4003g, and you are correct. BXA size QC tool post


----------



## Shopdawg (Nov 9, 2014)

I had the same issue with the QC tool post handle. I drilled and tapped a new 12mm hole 90 degrees to the right. Worked great for me


----------



## Chip (Nov 17, 2014)

Did your lathe come with cast iron stands? Or welded steel?

On mine the QCTP piston extends and retracts every 180 degree rotation of the handle. Take the holder out and try rotating the handle to the opposite side?


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 17, 2014)

How do you like your machine so far? It's looking like I may pull the trigger on one of these after the holidays. Unless Griz puts some new wiz-bang offering in next years catalog.


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 17, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> How do you like your machine so far? It's looking like I may pull the trigger on one of these after the holidays.



Just a note: prices tend to jump on Jan 1.  Grizzly keeps there prices constant through-out the year to match their print catalog, and than implement any price increases when the new catalog is issued.  I can guarantee that the price will not go down, although it is possible it will stay the same...

Who knows, maybe we will see a Christmas coupon event.  They haven't done things like that in the past, but a 10% coupon came out (the first I have ever seen) during the summer, and maybe they will do that again.  I know they have a 5% veterans coupon right now; don't know if that does you any good.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 17, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> How do you like your machine so far? It's looking like I may pull the trigger on one of these after the holidays. Unless Griz puts some new wiz-bang offering in next years catalog.



But Bill what if they are sold out after the holidays and there's a 3 month back order on them? I would get your order in asap. Yes...its possible that I'm evil! lol


----------



## coolidge (Nov 17, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> Just a note: prices tend to jump on Jan 1.  Grizzly keeps there prices constant through-out the year to match their print catalog, and than implement any price increases when the new catalog is issued.  I can guarantee that the price will not go down, although it is possible it will stay the same...
> 
> Who knows, maybe we will see a Christmas coupon event.  They haven't done things like that in the past, but a 10% coupon came out (the first I have ever seen) during the summer, and maybe they will do that again.  I know they have a 5% veterans coupon right now; don't know if that does you any good.



After a long dry spell I received two 10% off coupons this fall but couldn't use either one of them. Here's an idea though, one of them was in a wood working magazine I subscribed to, it might pay to go browse through the magazine rack looking for one.


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 17, 2014)

My stand is welded steel. I've not even had 30 min. play time with the G4003G. Only made 2 small parts so far. I'll report more after I get a chance to make some real test cuts, but so far it's a very big improvement over the old Atlas 10 incher.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks Raven, looking forward to your impressions. And the rest of you guys are SO much help.  

Although to be honest I'd forgotten about Griz's habit of marking things up with the new catalog. 5% military discount almost isn't worth it. Now if I see 10%.


----------



## raven7usa (Nov 23, 2014)

Finally got around to making a test cut. 3 jaw chuck, live center. 1" from chuck=.98630, 13" from chuck=.98620. This looks to be .0001 taper over 12" inches. This is out of the box with no adjustments. Think I'll take this as "good to go".


----------



## darkzero (Nov 23, 2014)

raven7usa said:


> Finally got around to making a test cut. 3 jaw chuck, live center. 1" from chuck=.98630, 13" from chuck=.98620. This looks to be .0001 taper over 12" inches. This is out of the box with no adjustments. Think I'll take this as "good to go".



Very nice! Can't ask for any better than that!


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 23, 2014)

raven7usa said:


> Finally got around to making a test cut. 3 jaw chuck, live center. 1" from chuck=.98630, 13" from chuck=.98620. This looks to be .0001 taper over 12" inches. This is out of the box with no adjustments. Think I'll take this as "good to go".



Wow! I will hope for something similar. My little lathe was out about 3 tenths in 7" and I considered that very good as that was almost half the usable between center length. I will be interested in what it will do over a bit further length wise as I will be doing some long gun work.


----------



## raven7usa (Dec 6, 2014)

Here's my very first attempt at threading, a 5/8 X 12tpi on aluminum. 70 rpm, hand ground HSS tool bit. Not the prettiest, but the nut screws on without any noticeable slop. Does aluminum always look like this at a slow RPM?


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 6, 2014)

To me it appears the peaks are to pointed. They should have a flat at the major and minor diameter. Here is a 5/8-11 in steel.


	

		
			
		

		
	
It
It was cut using an insert at 70 rpm.
 Dave


----------



## raven7usa (Dec 6, 2014)

Maybe I had too sharp of a point on the tool. They was no radius at all.


----------

